# PT scheduled



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

Just met with my surgeon. He really only recommends doing a partial unless my biopsy while I'm under comes back as cancerous. He said there is a handful of ppl who have to come back to get the other half removed (since mine is follicular it might not show until a week after removal and testing) I'm not sure how many a handful is. 
My surgery is April 30th. I wish I didnt have to wait so long but since I want a specific hospital I have to take it.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Aimee, so how do you feel about doing partial? I know you were unsure before. I will be thinking of you. {{HUGS}}


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The 30th will come soon enough.  Good luck!


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

Im not thrilled about only doing a partial but im having faith in my drs that they know whats best.

Kind of hoping the decision is just made for me.


----------



## Bluebird (Mar 21, 2014)

I had a partial. I don't have to take any meds at all. I've had my levels checked twice since surgery & no problems whatsoever. Good luck to you!


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

That is promising. Good to know thank you!


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

That is promising. Good to know thank you!


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

Bluebird said:


> I had a partial. I don't have to take any meds at all. I've had my levels checked twice since surgery & no problems whatsoever. Good luck to you!


wow no meds? did u ever take meds?


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Aimee, I cannot imagine the nerves you must be going through. I have Hashi's so I have no idea how you must be feeling but I really really hope that things go well and I'll be thinking of you.

It will start to get better, I promise you - just hang in there. hugs2

Lots and lots of hugs

Jo xxx


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you I really appreciate it. I'm most worried about being hypo and the symptoms that come with it.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

Aimee0907 said:


> Thank you I really appreciate it. I'm most worried about being hypo and the symptoms that come with it.


I understand that. I would probably feel lthe same way. Good luck!!!


----------

